# Paph culture in Australia



## paphioboy (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi guys.. I notice that most paphs in Australia do not have very healthy roots. Frequently, the root tips are not actively growing, but they tend to have lots of new growths. Why is this so? Most are grown in straight medium bark or bark + perlite. I have a single growth Billy Cardalino (Susan Booth x philippinense), Recovery (suk x phili) and recently bought a Stephen Monkhouse (Maudiae type). The Recovery had about 6 mature growths but only 7-8 short inactive roots. Same case with Stephen Monkhouse, nice clump of about 7-8 growths, but a measly root mass.. 

P/s: Is Stephen Monkhouse a vinicolor type? The seller doesn't remember what the flower looks like. The basal leaves have a dark reddish tinge.. Thanks..


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 28, 2010)

Interesting observation Paphioboy. The short, sparse root systems sounds like a drier then desirable culture style for the annual life cycle of the plants.


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 28, 2010)

I seen this happen on one of the paph collectors many years ago. It is due to how they water the plants. They would water (more like using a quart cup of water for each plant) the pot only until the water start to drip from the bottom which means the plants are not always watered thoroughly. I notice the plant had many new growth but only a few roots. It would take a year or two years before they grow alot of roots under my condition.


Paphman910


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 29, 2010)

I see... Thanks. I was wondering if it could be due to the water, which is quite had over here... The bottoms of pots are often caked with calcium deposits.. Or could it be over-fertiliser..? Any input from OZ growers? David, Roy, Bolero?


----------



## emydura (Aug 29, 2010)

That is a bit of a generalisation paphioboy. Some of us Australians can get good root systems. See photos below. oke:

Actually I have plenty of Paphs where the roots are not so good. Particularly the maudiae Paphs which I find all but impossible to get strong root systems. I notice I get stronger root systems in bark but bigger healthier growths in CHC's. I think it is a water issue. I think in the past, and still today, some of my plants don't get enough water.

Sam Tsui told me when he was in Australia he felt that Australians overpot there Paphs (pots too large for the plant). This he believed was an over-reaction to our hot dry conditions. 

Getting good root growth is a bit of a mystery to me. Some of my Paphs will have roots like below while others grown identically will hardly have any roots at all. 

Regarding the white deposits, it sounds like it is over-fertisilising. The water in Canberra is not particularly hard. 

So you are living in Australia Paphioboy?

David


----------



## Bolero (Aug 29, 2010)

It's a massive generalisation. I am with emydura. I have some plants with great root systems and I also grow in Australia. In fact some root systems are so good on my plants (I grow cold) are growing out of the pot.

I guess it depends on the culture that your plants were grown in. Not all Paphs in Australia are the same.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 29, 2010)

Oops.. Sorry, didn't mean to generalize..  But from the plants which I have bought so far (5 of them, all from reputable growers in my society), none of them seem to have strong root systems despite having quite good top growth...?  All were grown in bark, but I've switched to sphagnum in polystyrene drinking cups, and they're growing a bit better.

Yes, David, I'm in Adelaide.. I water with mains tap water..


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 29, 2010)

David, is the first pic a multifloral..?


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 29, 2010)

Another question on the particularly deep/tall pots that most Aussie growers use... Good or bad..? I find that growers who do not crock the bottom layer invariably ended up with rotten roots. Happened not just with paphs, also a bifrenaria tyrianthina, gongora galeata and miltassia hybrid... I always unpot as soon as I purchase to have a look at the roots, and that was what I saw...


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow David I wish I had your problem of TOO many roots on all my plants!

That is a sign of excellent bark/mix along with great culture practices.


----------



## emydura (Aug 29, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> David, is the first pic a multifloral..?



Yes. Paph Michael Koopowitz x lowii. The 2nd is Julius and the third Psyche.



SlipperKing said:


> Wow David I wish I had your problem of TOO many roots on all my plants!
> 
> That is a sign of excellent bark/mix along with great culture practices.



Thanks Rick. I wish all my Paphs were that good. 

David


----------



## emydura (Aug 29, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Oops.. Sorry, didn't mean to generalize..  But from the plants which I have bought so far (5 of them, all from reputable growers in my society), none of them seem to have strong root systems despite having quite good top growth...?  All were grown in bark, but I've switched to sphagnum in polystyrene drinking cups, and they're growing a bit better.
> 
> Yes, David, I'm in Adelaide.. I water with mains tap water..



What bark do they use? Is it that South Australian bark - van Schaek. Our orchid society ships that in and as a result I started using it a few years ago. It really set my Paphs back and I had poor root growth. I no longer use it. Roy said he had the same problems with it. 

A lot of Australians use tall pots. I don't. In fact if I use CHC's I use very shallow pots - port pots. The problem I would find was if I needed to say pot up the first two Paphs above I could only ever find large deep pots which meant they were completely over potted. But I recently found a supplier of 200 x 150 mm pots which are perfect. 

Adelaide water is pretty ordinary isn't it?

David


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 29, 2010)

I have no idea what bark they use. The more experienced members say you can get the bark at Bunnings.. Maybe that could be the problem. 

Yes, Adelaide water is pretty bleahhh..  Not to my taste.. hehe


----------



## emydura (Aug 30, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> I have no idea what bark they use. The more experienced members say you can get the bark at Bunnings.. Maybe that could be the problem.
> 
> Yes, Adelaide water is pretty bleahhh..  Not to my taste.. hehe



That could be a couple of brands but most likely Debco. Actually I think Debco isn't too bad. It can have a lot of fine stuff in it so you need to filter it first. I have found Paphs grow good roots in it. I think the 3 Paphs above were all grown in Debco bark. The only thing is that I only tend to see the coarse mix at Bunnings. For most Paphs I prefer the medium size.

David


----------

